

Air strike in Yemen kills 15 wedding guests mistaken for al-Qaida  - Inception
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/12/air-strike-yemen-15-wedding-guest-killed-mistaken-al-qaida

======
oftenwrong
This is why there is no shortage of angry young men for terrorist
organizations to recruit.

~~~
Inception
Agreed...it is scary to imagine what would happen if another country did this
to the United States. The fact that we are doing it and getting away with it
is just plain wrong.

